# Crickets vs Locusts



## jamesbish05 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wondering what is everyones opinion on which is better out of crickets and locust? Crickets you definately get more for your money, but I do find they tend to find hiding places in the viv, (there's me hunting them out when the tube light goes out). I don't seem to have this problem with locust.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Locusts are far more nutritional, hence why more expensive. Dont stink as much, slower, more docile, bigger so easier to see, bigger so cant squeze in the gaps like crickets and the best thing dont escape, the cons are price. The Cons for crickets are the opposite locusts but also they are the :devil: and the pro to crickets is when you see your lizards eat the bloody the things. The next and BEST feeder which can be more expensive than Locusts are silkworms which i will be moving onto soon.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Crickets breed easily, so theres plenty about, hence the low price. Locusts have more requirements (much higher heat to begin with), so costs are higher.

Crickets are nocturnal so like to hide during the day, and they will find any gap no matter how small to squeeze into. I always fed my beardie them out of a tub to reduce any escaping.

Locusts are sun lovers, so any that get lose will eventually make their way up to the light and making it easy to capture any that arnt eaten.

One last thing, my beardie goes nuts at just the sight of a locust, but shows no intrest in crickets and they need to be waved infront of his face for him to even think of eating them.


----------



## jamesbish05 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah that makes alot of sense! I don't mind paying a little more if they're more nutritional. Silk worms?? I've never seen these, do they sell them at most pet stores? Do bearded dragons have to be a certain age before feed feed them?


----------



## StumpyFingers (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to think the crickets were better for my wallet than Locusts.
I have found out that the Locusts are better due to the fact that my Dragons used to eat a box of crickets each every feed.
Locusts they each have 10 and sometimes they leave a few others they wolf them down and look for more, with 2 dragons and a Bosc each eating locusts it is cheaper when bough in batches of 100.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

I use to use black crickets which are, if gut loaded are just nutritional as locusts, meatier then house crickets, and a bit slower and dont jump so are easy to handle. But theres nothing better then buyiong a pack of winged locusts every week and watching your lizard chew the massive things!!


----------



## sakuraba1982 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Locust*

I started on crickets with my beardie but the bloody things hide very well in the cage. I would drop some in his cage b4 work and when I come home at least half would be hidden in the nooks and crannys and under rocks etc! 

At night they would then come out and pester my beardie as he slept,

I find if you order online the locust are not to badly priced and they do not hide as well as crickets (Also none seem to have escaped which is good)


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I find that although you get more crix in a box you dont need as many as locusts and as a box is the same price it works out about the same! 
I keep both and morios and vary my lizards diet, but crickets are a b***** to get out of the viv!


----------



## sakuraba1982 (Aug 6, 2010)

My misses is a pro at cricket catching now lol

The lights are of and we are watching the tv and we see a cricket run across the carpet!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've pretty much given up on crickets. I know they're cheap and nutritious, but if your beardie doesn't like them, these benefits are a bit pointless. With all the other downsides to them, I only bother with them occasionally now. My beardie likes morios, which are pretty good as a main item. I also feed locusts (the bigger the better as far as he's concerned!), roaches, silkworms and the odd waxworm as live food. Offering a variety seems to be best.


----------



## sakuraba1982 (Aug 6, 2010)

i have been on locust and butterworms now for the past couple of months, i only go back to crickets if i'm waiting for more locust to be delivered and I have to go to the local pet store and pick up something in the meantime


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

i get 250 crickets for £6.50 so i put up with them rather than paying £2.50 for 20 locusts


----------



## jamesbish05 (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems that locust are definately a winner for most people, which I'm pleased about as my beardies seem to love them over crickets! Cheers for the info guys!


----------



## sakuraba1982 (Aug 6, 2010)

dimebag66 said:


> i get 250 crickets for £6.50 so i put up with them rather than paying £2.50 for 20 locusts


 that is a good price though!!


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Locusts are much cheaper if you buy them in bulk too!


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

CollaredLizardGal said:


> Locusts are much cheaper if you buy them in bulk too!


from the site i order from its £25.26 for 200 locusts or £6.50 for 250 large crickets


----------



## jamesbish05 (Jul 29, 2010)

Alot of people seem to be getting locust online...what site is this from?


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

www.thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Wonder if you can use armoured crickets as a feeder and how nurtitional they are. 

Maybe just have to wait and see, as I know PRK are doing a feature about them in next months issue.


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

jamesbish05 said:


> Alot of people seem to be getting locust online...what site is this from?


Two [ebay] firms i've used a LOT. Both have proved to be highly reliable. Both deliver as fast as is humanly possible.



"The roachfarm". Quality product. Very slightly cheaper than the previous poster's supplier. Great service ... but roachfarm's locust sizes are not necessarly the most generous in the business (IMHO).



"Reptile-foods-direct". Also sell quality produce but their locust sizes ARE bigger than MOST other sellers. Yet, prices are about the same. Hence, they are better value; especially as you may therefore be able to buy a size smaller (cheaper). This firm is actually livefoods.co.uk - which is a massive and long-established firm; who have their own popular website. But the prices are a bit cheaper via their ebay outlet - and are exactly the same products (in my experience).

Hope this adds another couple of sources to the one(s) already suggested. You now have an even wider choice of suppliers.

Just don't buy locusts locally or in small tubs as they are soooo expensive that way.

If you buy in bulk then the only trouble is that do you have to look after them for a while; but that is easy. Keep 'em warm and give some nice fresh greens everyday and they will stay nice an healthy and gutloaded. Oh, and they are happier (and easier to deal with/feed etc) if you put them into something a good bit larger than cricket tubs.

Best of luck, Paul


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

*a couple of locust links*

oops, forgot to add a couple of example ebay links to locusts :blush:


100 large locusts from "reptile-foods-direct"

100 large locusts from "theroachfarm"


hope this helps


----------

